# 85 gallon drums



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

Anyone have any idea where to pick up a few clean 85 gallon drums? I need to put together a few spin cast feeders. Houston area would be best since I'm in Victoria. Thanks for any help.



~JB


----------



## FrankL (Dec 7, 2004)

Burbank Barrel and Drum 713-675-0941


----------



## fishnfetish (Jun 25, 2004)

*drums*

85 gallon? As frankl said Burbank Barrel on Clinton Drive (1402) in Galena Park have cleaned, refurbished 55 gallon drums. Take Loop 610 East and exit Clinton on the north side of the Ship Channel bridge. Go east. They are also open on Saturday. As you know you want the open top with lid and ring. Also try to get the heavier gauge barrels since they last longer. Also some have an interior coating which is also good. Good luck!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I don't see the barrel listed on their website but that doesn't mean there not available. They also have the Galvanized lids and funnels for the 85 gallon barrel.

http://www.ultramaticfeeders.com/access.html


----------



## Northcutt (Aug 26, 2004)

Chas Mac Deer Feeders here in Houston sells the 85 gallon drums. Will need to call to get current price (713-461-9163). I have had Chas Mac feeders in the field for 12 years and they are still running. Great Product. Here is the website and click on Parts Link to get current pricing.

http://www.chas-mac.com/feeders.htm


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Junebug,

Check on the Upper Mission Valley Road near FM 622 (Schroeder cutoff). I've seen a man out there selling barrels on the side of the road. I thought most of them were the 55 gallon variety but he may have some bigger ones that I didn't notice. Sign said 15 bucks.


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

Talked with the guy on 622 last weekend. He only has 55 gals. Thanks for the heads up though. I found some 85's but I really don't want to spend 125$+ for them. I could go the cheap way and weld up two 55's, haven't decided yet......


~Jb


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

honey bee on I-10 just east of 146 has 55 gallon for 15 bucks like new


----------



## FrankL (Dec 7, 2004)

I seen something interesting the other and that was 2 55 gal drums welded on top of each other. Don't know how well it worked but it's alot cheaper.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*2 55 gallon drums welded*

I'm about to do the same thing. Will work just fine and ALOT cheaper! Mine will be hanging by a winchable tripod. I'll take some pics of the completed project.



Junebug said:


> Talked with the guy on 622 last weekend. He only has 55 gals. Thanks for the heads up though. I found some 85's but I really don't want to spend 125$+ for them. I could go the cheap way and weld up two 55's, haven't decided yet......
> 
> ~Jb


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

Doing the double stack. Thought about using a tripod, however I'm going to go with belly bands and 4 legs. The thought of the winch slipping and 1000#'s of feed coming crashing down made me go with the fixed leg.

~Jb


----------



## FrankL (Dec 7, 2004)

I found a guy that sells the double for $80.00 and yeah I'd be worried about it falling. I'm going wit the 4 legs.


----------

